# The Ghost in the Outside Toilet



## seajay (Oct 20, 2008)

*This is my story. It is the true story of one dark night and how as a child, together with my two younger brothers we confronted that which was beyond our worst nightmares: the ghost in the outhouse in my grandmother’s back yard.*

Read on


----------

